# Isolation (from social media too)?



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I do a 2econde round of 7 days isolation from FB, with only few days in between. Turned off my profile and all. I feel like my DAYS are back I have more time and can do useful and good things I wasnt able when franticaly looking 4 ''notifications'' and hoping 2 get messages from some people I ''adored''...I feel free like I broke the invisible chain...Its a strange and unusal feeling...Some sadness was present but now its mostly gone. It might sound funny but Im a master of my destiny again!Do you do such things atm in particular...??? I know that 4 many people social medias are the only way out or a window 2 the world in a present situation, being locked in the house...But beside TC I dont need anything else, 4 now


----------

